# My trip to Yvonne (emysemys) house EXTREMELY PICTURE HEAVY! :)



## spikethebest (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2010)

*RE: My trip to Yvonne (emysemys) house*

Does she know you are giving away all her secrets?!

Kidding.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. I love the pond. Hey, whose yellow shoes are those? Very cute!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 5, 2010)

those are Yvonne's. she is wearing them in i think 2 of the pics.


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Apr 5, 2010)

How lucky you were to visit. She is such a wealth of knowledge, bless her heart.


----------



## terracolson (Apr 5, 2010)

*sniff, sniff* Take care millie, I hope you enjoy your new home!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 5, 2010)

You mean to tell me that there are oter animals besides turtles and tortoises at yvonne's? I am shocked


----------



## Kymiie (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, what a great trip you must of had!
Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Isa (Apr 6, 2010)

O wow Cory, how lucky you are! I wish I could go visit Yvonne, not only she is an amazing person, but she has so many turtles, tortoises and animals  The yard, the pond, the enclosures are beautiful! 
I am sure you both had a wonderful day


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2010)

Yvonne, please tell us where you got this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yvonne, please tell us where you got this.



There's a little hole-in-the-wall pet store here in town, not part of a chain, called Taylor Reptiles. Its not cheap! $25 a bag. If you go online to Kambark's site, a bag would work out to be about $3, however, with shipping it comes to $25 a bag.

I ordered a bag of the same stuff from Blue Beast Reptiles, Tyler Stewart, and had it sent to my sister up in Oregon. With shipping that bag cost the same as the bags I buy locally. I think the Tyler has a thread here on the forum about this cypress mulch. It might be worth looking into it.

For TERRYO: The box turtle about halfway down is Chewy's dad.


----------



## Laura (Apr 6, 2010)

there is a local nursery or large store like Walmart that would order it for you? saving shipping? the mulch...


----------



## terryo (Apr 6, 2010)

I knew it was Chewy's Dad the minute I saw those eyes! Some day you are going to go out to feed your turts and those big eyed guys are all going to be gone...................but not until I overcome my fear of flying.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm so embarrassed!! My pig blankets look so dirty in the pictures! I'm going to have to give them a good scrubbing before I have any more company.

Also, that picture makes the Aldabrans look so pyramided! 

I guess its good to see your stuff through others' eyes. I've got a lot of changing to do.


----------



## sammi (Apr 6, 2010)

terracolson said:


> *sniff, sniff* Take care millie, I hope you enjoy your new home!



Wait WHAT? Did I miss something?


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 6, 2010)

sammi said:


> terracolson said:
> 
> 
> > *sniff, sniff* Take care millie, I hope you enjoy your new home!
> ...



i adopted the gulf coast box turtle (the last pictures) from terra.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 6, 2010)

What a fun place to visit!! Great pics!


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks! glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## sammi (Apr 6, 2010)

Ohhh..I see =] I thought she meant Mellie from DrCosmonaut


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 6, 2010)

dmmj said:


> You mean to tell me that there are oter animals besides turtles and tortoises at yvonne's? _I am shocked_



AHAH!!! So there *is* something that shocks you! 

Yvonne, I never saw any dirty pig blankets in these captivating photos, but I did see an exceptional, calendar-worthy photo of the baby Leopard with cocked head on Cory's (?) palm. Charming! 

It was nice to get a new photo essay of Yvonne's Chelonian Nirvana and Country Club.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the pictures! Lots of torts, a whole farm really.


----------



## spikethebest (Apr 6, 2010)

sammi said:


> Ohhh..I see =] I thought she meant Mellie from DrCosmonaut



terra got this box turtle from DrCosmonaut?


----------



## moswen (Apr 7, 2010)

WHAT is that awesomely awesome looking black turtle right under the pics of the mulch?!?!?! and those ornate boxies... my sister in law's mother would be so jealous... we live in oklahoma and she hasn't been able to acquire an ornate yet... yvonne, i'm so jealous that you're able to have so many animals...! and my daughter has some yellow rain boots just like yours lol!

and cory, dr. cosmo has a red foot named mille, that recently co-starred in "millie and gertie's excellent adventures" during spring break. funny posts, you should look them up. not the same mille though!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2010)

moswen said:


> WHAT is that awesomely awesome looking black turtle right under the pics of the mulch?!?!?!



That's Emmie, a two year old Manouria emys phayrei that I hatched. The only one to live out of dozens of eggs. Her mother is the 14th picture down.

How come no one has commented on the ants moving their eggs because Cory disturbed them by taking their picture?


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 8, 2010)

Yvonne, I wondered why they were relocating and if that was why he took the pic. You know Windex will take care of those if they are a plroblem.

Dawna


----------



## moswen (Apr 9, 2010)

haha sorry, that picture was WAAAY down on the list of prioritized comments, and besides, ants are gross! oh i love that little black guy!!! yvonne, i'm so jealous that you have so much space that you can keep so many large torts!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Apr 9, 2010)

Tortoise envy...

Right there next to Tortoise Addiction as a possible side effect of signing on to TFO.


----------

